# Traeger timberline 850



## LexB89 (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi guy's,

I'm thinking about getting a Traeger timberline 850.

What are people's thoughts on it?

All I've heard is good so far.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jun 8, 2021)

Personally I think there much better pellet smokers out there compared to the traeger. I had nothing but issues with temp fluctuations. I ended up with a Rec Tec and haven’t had an issue.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 8, 2021)

I believe 

 disco
  has one and is ok with its performance.


----------



## LexB89 (Jun 9, 2021)

I can't find Rec Tec for sale in the UK.


----------



## LexB89 (Jun 9, 2021)

The pellet smokers don't have a water pan like the WSM.

Will that make a difference?


----------



## disco (Jun 9, 2021)

I find it to be very accurate for heat and to have an even heat through the chamber. The only problem I had was during the pandemic, a part went and I had to wait a couple of months to get a replacement but that has been common with other products.


----------



## LexB89 (Jun 27, 2021)

I bought the Traeger timberline 850.

Gave it a first run today.


----------



## disco (Jun 27, 2021)

LexB89 said:


> I bought the Traeger timberline 850.
> 
> Gave it a first run today.
> 
> View attachment 501514


Looking good! Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## LexB89 (Jun 27, 2021)

Malcom Reed's bacon candy chicken bites were really good! Definitely got to do those again!


----------



## disco (Jun 29, 2021)

LexB89 said:


> Malcom Reed's bacon candy chicken bites were really good! Definitely got to do those again!


They sound great.


----------



## LexB89 (Jul 3, 2021)

Ribs are on! 

It's luxury not having to worry about temp!


----------



## Atcjeff (Jul 18, 2021)

I bought one in March 2021.  Temp sensor failed.  Called customer service, they said new part will arrive by end of week.  It's been 10 days and counting and no part yet.  Customer service is really bad.  Going to sell mine as soon as I get my new part.  When grill was working, it was great.  Just pray you don't have to call them to fix it.


----------



## LexB89 (Sep 18, 2021)

Cand chicken and bacon bites again.

Can't beat them.

For 30 this time.


----------

